

This Impossible Software Can Make 3D Models From a Single Photograph - j_juggernaut
http://gizmodo.com/this-impossible-software-can-make-3d-models-from-a-sing-1277902245?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
pedalpete
I was thinking initially that this is more for making 3D models for 3D
printing. Is that a probable use of this technology?

~~~
chromejs10
Definitely a possibility. I was figuring that as well, along with super
realistic video game scenes :D

